
Ask HN: How would you solve climate change? - Ftuuky
If you had access to all the capital and resources you needed, how would you solve climate change?<p>I think some sort of large scale geoengineering to achieve global carbon neutrality, maybe a genetically modified algae or cyanobacteria that would sequester a lot more CO2 than any current plant or bacteria.
======
LinuxBender
I would adapt to my new environment, likely building a concrete home under
ground, which I have always wanted to do regardless. I would have a carbon
neutral home that requires little or no air conditioning.

Some people won't be able to do this due to the soil conditions and
engineering resources. Those that can, should. It also makes for more usable
land for a garden or crops and keeps your valuables out of sight.

Engineered correctly, I can weather any rain or fire storm. The real challenge
will be building my underground garden. It has been done, just not easy at
all. There are many other challenges that are not cheap to solve.

I know you wanted to solve climate change and this method would require mass
participation. I just know humans well enough to know that anything bigger
will take decades to implement. I can do this tiny step now.

~~~
seren
You need to find a place out of fluvial plain or near a cost, because you'll
have a hard time dealing with floods.

~~~
LinuxBender
I have taken that into consideration. The entire unit will be double walled
with ludicrous amounts of concrete, rebar and I-Beams. There will be heavy
gauge steel pipes that extend 120' above ground level.

That said, the place I am looking at is about 2000' feet above sea level, but
may be subjected to snow and ice.

------
new_guy
Global population reduction. Sterilise 90% of people at birth, within a
generation the human population will be at a sustainable level. 7/8 billion
people isn't sustainable.

~~~
seren
I have a hard time imagining how societies would not collapse with a sudden
drastic population reduction. We would probably lose a lots of skills. Our
financial systems would not survive. Unfortunately, our civilization is
addicted growth.

I am not saying you are wrong. Population reduction would definitely help but
I don't see a simple solution like that working. It is much more drastic than
a 1 child policy.

Assuming you have ways to enforce a global 1 child policy, it would only
divide the population by 2 every generation, but it seems more humane. (But
won't really help growth or financial prospects)

Anyway at some point, we will get the population reduction, voluntarily or
not.

------
soniman
Feeding cows seaweed has been shown to reduce methane emissions. Awards for
putting out coal seam fires, or awards for technology that reduces the cost of
putting out coal seam fires.

------
fturco
I would introduce a heavy tax on greenhouse gas emissions, and I would
redistribute all the revenues as universal basic income.

------
smadge
Introduce a heavy tax on fossil fuels and use the revenue to subsidize
research and development and installation of sustainable energy sources.

